# crackling sound when accelerating



## Abztrakt (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello there. I own a 2002 X-Trail and recently, I faced a couple or 3 problems. It seems when I step on the gas, I get this crackling kinda sound. It stops as soon I I take my foot off the pedal. I think this is also related to a problem that I have when starting the engine. At random times, when starting the car, I have difficulty getting it started. Its like the battery is low(but infact, the battery has been changed not a long time ago)when getting started. I have to step on the gas to give it that push to start. Plus, when stopping at a traffic light, the car gets kinda jerky like its going to stop. And also, when pulling my right passenger side window, its kinda slow. I dunno if this is an electricity problem or not. I would appreciate if someone can tell me what the problem is. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Without hearing the "crackling" sound, and where it may come from, check the throttle body (may be dirty) and the alternator.


----------

